# My Anniversary Tats



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

My loving wife of now 14 years gave my a wonderfull anniversary gift today. A fiver of Tatuaje Havana VI Hermosas and a T shirt from one of our local B&M's.:whoohoo:

Then she told me that I could have some of the Illusione when I could locate them. I have them located and will go tommorow to pick them up.:dribble:

No matter how many bombs I may send or receive around here, SHE is the best bomb I have!!:biggrin::biggrin:

This pic is so great, I will repost with the Illusiones tommorow!! Hey I'm a cigar smoker not a photographer:redface:


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Well elmomac, you must be doing something right. Great smokes! Great wife!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent. Gotta love having such a supporting wife. Those Tats look great!


----------



## dowellmichaeld (Jul 21, 2007)

Lucky!!! Congratulations on you and your wife's anniversary. Enjoy the smokes, she has good taste. MDD.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice, congrats! And I hope you got her something nice!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Gift


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Treasure that girl - nothing more important than the love of a good woman (and she sounds like a great one!)


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Gotta go with Frank & Mike on this one--take care of that one---Nice selection!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good smokes,Great wife


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

What a woman!! WTG Man!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats to you and the wife.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats a great present from a great wife
those tats are very tasty!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very very cool...great gal you have there...shes a keeper.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mike, congrats to you and your simply wonderful wife! She is no doubt, the BOMB! Enjoy the Tats and the Illusiones - what a great pickup! 

CD


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

That a go0d woman Congrats


----------



## JoshIB (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations on your anniversary!!!


----------

